# Neue Grafikkarte für Mop , bf3 und evtl crysis 3



## cErIaTz (14. Oktober 2012)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

Ich wollte im kommenden Monat/Ende diesen Monats wieder mit Wow einsteigen nach meiner einjährigen Pause da mich cata so gefrustet hat und dachte mir das ich dann auch gleich noch eine neue Grafikkarte dazu kaufe da meine 4890 mit 2gb gddr5 ram so langsam an ihre Grenzen kommt xD.

Zu allererst werde ich mein System hier niederschreiben damit ihr euch ein Bild meines Pcs machen könnt welche Grafikkarte am besten dazu passt.

Cpu:
AMD Phenom II x4 955 BE

RAM:
8 gb 1633 mhz DDR3 ram ( von corsair glaub ich)

Mainboard:
Asus M5A88-M EVO

Festplatte
250gb HDD
120 gb SSD

Grafikkarte:
Saphire Radeon 4890 OC 2gb GDDR5

Netztteil:
Corsair 600 watt oder so

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

So ich habe mir nun folgende Grafikkarten rausgesucht welche mir zusagen würden in Sachen preis und Bewertungen.

- XFX Radeon 7850 1GB - diese würde ich dann 2x insgesammt verbauen wollen

- ASUS GTX660 - 2GB - 

- XFX Radeon 7870 - 1 gb

- Saphire Radeon 6950 - 1 gb - allerdings glaube ich das diese Karte in der 7000er/600er Zeit wenig Sinn machen würde

Anwendungsbereich: (alles maximale Settings wenn möglich)
Wow - 25 mann Raid
Diablo 3
Starcraft 2
Battlefield 3 (hier muss nicht alles maximal sein, hier reichen hohe Settings)
Crysis 2 (Crysis 3 Mid)
League of Legends
Dota 2
Dead Island





Nun gut das wären meine Vorschläge , ich würde nun gerne von Euch wissen welche Grafikkarte ihr bei diesem System nehmen würdet. Ich persönlich schwanke ja zwischen 7850 und 660. aber lasst doch bitte mal Eure Meinung dazu hören nachdem ich mir hier am frühen morgen die Finger wund geschrieben habe  :

in hochachtungsvoller Würde

Ceri


----------



## Klos1 (14. Oktober 2012)

Ich glaub, bei deiner Auswahl würde ich derzeit die hier nehmen:

http://www.alternate...dition/995608/?

Wenn ich selbst immo eine kaufen würde, dann wäre es wohl die hier:

http://www.mindfactory.de/product_info.php/info/p800195/pid/geizhals

Würde ich auf jedenfall gegenüber zweimal 7850 bevorzugen.


----------



## cErIaTz (14. Oktober 2012)

die 7870 hatte ich auch mal so im auge aber ich höre von der 7870 iwie nix gutes , die soll iwie ziemlich fehlerhaft sein. weißt du genaueres darüber?


----------



## painschkes (14. Oktober 2012)

_Nö, nur die Sapphire-Version..aber auch da hab ich schon einige empfohlen..und bis heute keine negative Rückmeldung erhalten._

_Meine Empfehlung geht auch an die XFX-Dualfan._


----------



## cErIaTz (14. Oktober 2012)

okay dann denk ich mal ist die Frage meiner Grafikkarte geklärt , aber eine Frage hätte ich noch , die 7850 von xfx kostet ja nur 160€ (1 gb) und die 7870 (2gb) 255€. Ist der Unterschied so gewaltig?^^ weil ich meine das is eine Serie und die Preissteigerung beträgt ca 35%.


----------



## painschkes (14. Oktober 2012)

_Weiss ja nicht wo du/ihr schaut, aber eine gute HD7870 gibts für ~210-220€ _

_- Gigabyte HD7870__
_
_- XFX HD7870 DD_

_- ASUS HD7870 DC II_


----------



## wowfighter (14. Oktober 2012)

Hab die XFX 7850 2GB Dual Fan verbaut sie rennt!!! kann Bf3, WoW auf Ultra auf 1920x1080 zocken.

1 reicht du brauchst kein Crossfire zu betreiben..


----------



## cErIaTz (14. Oktober 2012)

wieviel frames hast du im durchschnitt so?


----------



## wowfighter (14. Oktober 2012)

In Bf3 auf nem 64 Spieler Server im Gefecht so um die 40 und ohne das ein Gegner kommt ca. 70. 
In WoW hab ich eigtl. durchgehend 60fps allerdings hab ich vertikal sync. an deswegen gehen nicht mehr, aber 
raiden war ich noch nicht, da weiß ich nicht ob ich runterstellen muss was aber mehr an meinem Prozessor liegen würde.


----------



## cErIaTz (14. Oktober 2012)

hmm okay , naja jetz bin ich mir unschlüssig 7850 oder 7870 xD

hat vllt noch jemand ne 7870 und kann mir seine fps in den besagten spielen verraten?


----------



## wowfighter (14. Oktober 2012)

Die 7850 ist leistungsstärker als eine 6950 und kratzt an der 6970, also schon fast eine high end Karte die 7870 liegt vor der 6970. 

Also High-End Power für sehr wenig Geld! Nvidia hat momentan Grakas die weniger Leistung bieten und 60 Euro mehr kosten.

Die 7850 reicht vollkommen, da sie mit den Highend Karten von der 6k Serie vergleichbar ist.


----------



## cErIaTz (14. Oktober 2012)

naja okay wenn du das sagst xD dann geb ich dir die schuld falls es ruckeln sollte  , *grins* . Nein das war natürlich nuzr ein kleiner Spaß am Rande  , sollte mir die Leistung nich ausreichen kann ich mir ja noch eine dazu kaufen


----------



## wowfighter (14. Oktober 2012)

cErIaTz schrieb:


> naja okay wenn du das sagst xD dann geb ich dir die schuld falls es ruckeln sollte  , *grins* . Nein das war natürlich nuzr ein kleiner Spaß am Rande  , sollte mir die Leistung nich ausreichen kann ich mir ja noch eine dazu kaufen



Die Leistung wird reichen ^^, aber wenn du dir unsicher bist kauf dir die 7870 für 30 aufpreis?! Dann hast du ruhe wobei wie schon gesagt die 7850 reichen würde


----------



## cErIaTz (14. Oktober 2012)

ne ich bin nur deswegen unsicher weil jeder eine andere auffassung von flüssig hat , aber wenn du mienst das reicht dann wird das auch wohl reichen ^^


----------



## wowfighter (14. Oktober 2012)

cErIaTz schrieb:


> ne ich bin nur deswegen unsicher weil jeder eine andere auffassung von flüssig hat , aber wenn du mienst das reicht dann wird das auch wohl reichen ^^



Naja in Bf3 hab ich minimal mal 45 FPS und average 60... das solte eigtl. jeder als flüssig empfinden ^^

Hier hab mal Vertikal sync. deaktiviert und dir einen screen gemacht  und ich hab nen Phenom II 4x 840 3,2 als CPU die Trotzt nicht gerade von Leistung.. mit ner besseren CPU ist mehr drinnen und ich zocke jetzt schon flüssig.
Auch bf3 ! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cErIaTz (14. Oktober 2012)

joa das schaut doch ganz ordentlich aus^^ mich hätten jetz die fps in der masse vorm ah in og mehr interessiert xD aber ich kann mir das schon so ausrechnen. Ich sag auf jedenfall danke und Hallo zu meiner 7850 xD


----------



## wowfighter (14. Oktober 2012)

Also wenn es richtig voll ist droppen die FPS schon auf 40 runter!!!
Was aber ok ist.  So Spiele wie WoW sind aber eigtl. eh mehr CPU lastiger also wenn du ne ordentliche CPU hast sollte das auch besser sein als bei mir.


----------



## cErIaTz (14. Oktober 2012)

naja 40 sind doch okay wenn du alles auf ultra hast , vorallem mit Schatten ( den neuen)


----------



## wowfighter (14. Oktober 2012)

Jap, aber gerade Schatten werden von CPU berechnet also passt das schon so 
Ich habe Schatten wegen meiner CPU eigtl. immer auf gut im BG und so weil sie einfach unnötig sind^^


----------



## cErIaTz (14. Oktober 2012)

okay^^ , naja ich hab ja den 955 be dann reicht das sicher locker


----------



## Pyronidas (14. Oktober 2012)

Ähm nur mal so vorweg warum willst du die 4890 austauschen, mal abgesehen vom DX11 Support, das ist ne reinrassige gamingkarte und die 7850 ne Midragekarte die nichtmal ansatzweise die Leistung einer 6950 aufbringt wie von WoW Fighter propagandiert, wenn du wirklich n richtigen Boost spüren willst dann hol dir n Phenom2 x6 und MINDESTENS ne Atikarte die an 2 Stelle ne 9 trägt (9Gaming/8 Mittelklasse) die 50/70/90 am ende gibt nochmal den Speed der GPU wieder wobei 90 die stärkste ist. ne 6950 steckt ne 7850/70 locker weg, ungesehen. Und die Karten der 6000er Reihe sind inzwischen sehr erschwinglich. Pack dochmal WoW erstmal testhalber auf die SSD und gucknochmal ob das nicht noch was bringt


----------



## cErIaTz (14. Oktober 2012)

das bringt etwas wow auf die ssd zu packen^^ aber mir geht es ja nicht NUR um wow ^^ aber wieso is denn die 9 so wichtig? ich meine zählen denn nich werte wie shadertakt etc?


----------



## H2OTest (14. Oktober 2012)

n x6 ist quatsch


----------



## Arosk (14. Oktober 2012)

Er hat AA auf 1 

Das zieht die meiste Leistung.

Keine Ahnung was Blizzard mit WoW angestellt hat, aber seit dem MoP Patch sind meine Ultra FPS von dauerhaft 60 auf 25-30 runter 

Mal wieder gute Leistung von Blizzard.

Und das mit einer 6970 :<




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pyronidas (14. Oktober 2012)

Der Code bei Atikarten nochmal gelistet bsp an der 6950: 6= Serie der Architektur also Serie HD6 9/8/7/././ beschreibt den Einsatzgebiet so ist eine 9 eine hochleistungsplatine für den Highendbereich während eine 8  eine Mitteklassekarte klassifiziert. 50 gibt nochmal die GPU Leistung direkt an also 90 für die stärkste Version dann 70 und 50 für das unterste noch akzeptable Gamingsegment.
Zahlenwerferei ist natürlich was schönes aber der Aufbau die Architektur spielt die größte Rolle und in der Regel ist eine Mitteklassekrafikkarte der Kategorie 8 immer noch lahmer als die vorhergehnde Serie der Kategorie 9, daher auch der Preisunterchied, de Platinen selbst können innerhalt eines 7xxx sogar identisch sein nach der Qualitätsprüfung wird halt entschieden wie sie eingesetzt wird und was sie verkraftet, wie auch bei den AMD CPUs wo ein AMD2 x4 nichts andres ist als n AMD2 x6 wo halt 2 Kerne durch die Qualitätsprüfung gefallen und deswegen gekappt worden sind. Und das macht den Unterschied aus. Eine Karte der Kategorie 8 wird eher an die Grenzen stoßen als ne Karte der Kategorie 9 und willst du dann noch mal extrapower guckst du auf die vorletzte Zahl und wählst anhand der wielang deine Karte Top sein soll.
Ich hab hier noch n Rechner stehen mit ner 4970 der kann sich zwar nicht mit meinen aktuellen der mit ner 6970 bestückt ist messen aber den Rechner meines Bruders mit ner 6850 steckt der noch Locker weg. Übrigens weil ichs grad seh, der alte mit der 4000er hat auch nen 955er als CPU bestückt


----------



## Blut und Donner (14. Oktober 2012)

Pyronidas, vl. schonmal gemerkt, dass die Grafikkartenentwickler mit der Zeit Fortschritte machen?
Hier hast du mal offizielle Benchmarks und man sieht, so wie vorher bereits gesagt, die HD7850 deklassiert die HD6950 und die HD7870 die HD6970.

@TE, kauf dir entweder ne HD 7850 oder ne HD 7870, lass dich von dem Kerl nicht verunsichern!


----------



## cErIaTz (14. Oktober 2012)

okay


----------



## myadictivo (14. Oktober 2012)

eben..7850 oder 7870 und gut ist. hab damals mein 4870 ausgewechselt gegen ne 6870 und da lagen welten dazwischen. die 4870 hat in 1280x1024 schon leicht geschwitzt. als mein alter tft abgeraucht ist und ein neuer mit 1920x1080 her mußte war in nativer auflösung relativ schnell schicht im schacht. die 6870 wird jetzt noch nen jahr herhalten müssen bei mir


----------



## Klos1 (14. Oktober 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Ähm nur mal so vorweg warum willst du die 4890 austauschen, mal abgesehen vom DX11 Support, das ist ne reinrassige gamingkarte und die 7850 ne Midragekarte die nichtmal ansatzweise die Leistung einer 6950 aufbringt wie von WoW Fighter propagandiert, wenn du wirklich n richtigen Boost spüren willst dann hol dir n Phenom2 x6 und MINDESTENS ne Atikarte die an 2 Stelle ne 9 trägt (9Gaming/8 Mittelklasse) die 50/70/90 am ende gibt nochmal den Speed der GPU wieder wobei 90 die stärkste ist. ne 6950 steckt ne 7850/70 locker weg, ungesehen. Und die Karten der 6000er Reihe sind inzwischen sehr erschwinglich. Pack dochmal WoW erstmal testhalber auf die SSD und gucknochmal ob das nicht noch was bringt



Da hättest du wohl besser noch nen Blick auf aktuelle Benchmarks werfen sollen. Eine 7870 ist fast durchgehend schneller, als eine 6970. Gerade einmal mit SSAA ist eine 6970 hier und da geringfügig schneller.
In allen anderen Benchmarks kann man sagen, dass eine 7870 meist 5-10 FPS mehr schafft, als eine 6970. Mit einer 6950 brauchste da eh erst garnicht zu kommen. Unter der Prämisse, dass eine 7870 auch noch weniger Strom braucht und die neuere Technik verbaut hat (z.b. Support von DirectX 11.1 - so unnötig es auch sein mag), müsste ich ja komplett wahnsinnig sein, um mir eine 6970 anstelle einer 7870 zu holen. Ungefähr so wahnsinnig, wie man sein müsste, um einen Phenom II X4 gegen einen Phenom II X6 zu tauschen, sofern wir von einen Spielerechner reden. Und im Gegensatz zu seiner alten 4890 ist eine 7870 sowieso ein Quantensprung von ungeheuren Ausmaß. Ist ja nicht so, dass die Grafikkartenhersteller bei den neuen Modellen nur die erste Ziffer austauschen, meist entwickeln sie die Technik auch weiter, hab ich mir sagen lassen.


----------



## wowfighter (14. Oktober 2012)

Blut schrieb:


> Pyronidas, vl. schonmal gemerkt, dass die Grafikkartenentwickler mit der Zeit Fortschritte machen?
> Hier hast du mal offizielle Benchmarks und man sieht, so wie vorher bereits gesagt, die HD7850 deklassiert die HD6950 und die HD7870 die HD6970.
> 
> @TE, kauf dir entweder ne HD 7850 oder ne HD 7870, lass dich von dem Kerl nicht verunsichern!



DANKE! immer diese besserwisser -.-
Nochmal an Pyronidas ich erzähle sicher keine scheiße ich hab mich informiert!


----------



## eMJay (14. Oktober 2012)

Pyronidas schrieb:


> Pack dochmal WoW erstmal testhalber auf die SSD und gucknochmal ob das nicht noch was bringt



Bringt außer Ladezeit genau 0-2FPS



Arosk schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung was Blizzard mit WoW angestellt hat, aber seit dem MoP Patch sind meine Ultra FPS von dauerhaft 60 auf 25-30 runter
> 
> Mal wieder gute Leistung von Blizzard.
> 
> Und das mit einer 6970 :<



Mach mal Vertsync aus... bringt evtl. 20-30 fps auch wenn die Karte dann mit mehr als 60fps rennen wird. Bei mir hat es was gebracht.


----------



## painschkes (14. Oktober 2012)

_Wie so ein Thread wieder unnötig vollgepumpt wird, herrlich.. :-)_


----------



## cErIaTz (14. Oktober 2012)

ich hab die infos die ich brauche  , man sieht sich in Pandaria


----------

